# X21



## PierreNoel (25. Dezember 2004)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit "la Sirene X21" gemacht ? und wenn ja welche.

 Ich füttere üblicherweise mit gekochtem Weizen ( 1 Teil ) und gekochtem Hanf ( 2 Teile ) an. Ich wollte das Zeug mal drunter mischen.

 Pierre


----------



## langerLulatsch (26. Dezember 2004)

*Aw: X21*

Hallo Pierre,

habe bislang eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit X21 gemacht. Auch Kumpels von mir nutzen es oft als Zusatz fürs Futter und haben gute Erfolge damit.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Dezember 2004)

*Aw: X21*

War vor 30 Jahren schon gut, ist es heute immer noch. Nur der Preis stört ein wenig.


----------



## Case (26. Dezember 2004)

*Aw: X21*

Das es das noch gibt.! War früher zu unseren Stippzeiten in Frankreich das Top-Futter. Und zwar genau mit Weizen und Hanf. Geangelt haben wir mit Hanf und Maden. Ein echter Klassiker.

Case


----------



## Angler505 (8. Januar 2005)

*Aw: X21*

*Hallo,*
das Futter nehme ich gerne als Zusatz zum normalen Rotaugenfutter.
Dann wenn wieder einmal Rosenöl und Taubenmist aus ist, ist dieses Futter die Alternative, denn in dem Futter ist beides reichhaltig enthalten.
Gleichfalls ist Lacto drin was auch nicht gleich jeder fischt.
Als Zusatzstoff wie gesagt nehme ich es gerne für die pure Anwendung ist es mit persönlich deutlich zu stark. 
Als Anreicherung reichen 0,2ltr. auf 2ltr. Bisquit,Semmelmehl u.s.w. voll aus.
Gleichfalls ist es in Gebinde 2,5kg ein vergleichsweise billiger Zusatzstoff.


mfg
Friedel


----------



## langerLulatsch (11. Januar 2005)

*Aw: X21*

@Angler505
 Bist du sicher, dass in X21 immer noch Taubenmist drin ist?
 Habe vor geraumer Zeit mal gehört, dass dies nicht mehr der Fall ist!
 Hast du eventuell ne Bezigsquelle für Taubenmist? Mein Gerätehändler teile mir mit, dass das Zeug aus Hygienegründen eigentlich nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfte...

 Gruß Uwe


----------



## guifri (11. Januar 2005)

*Aw: X21*

Kenne das Futter seit 24 Jahren....Und ich finde den Geruch selbst noch verlockend 

Kommt bei mir meist als Zusatz mit ins Futter rein und ich habe noch keine Scheuchwirkung festestellen können


----------



## Angler505 (11. Januar 2005)

*Aw: X21*

Hallo @langerLulatsch,
wenn ich mich auf eine Sache einschieße lasse von einem Bekannten von Zeit zur Zeit eine Analyse machen, um zu sehen was die Hersteller verändert haben ohne dieses den Kunden mitzuteilen.
Die letzte von X21 ist aus 05.2004, zu diesem Zeitpunkt war auf jeden Fall noch Taubenmist drin, wäre möglich das dieses in der Zwischenzeit geändert wurde.
Werde aber dann wohl wieder meinen Bekannten bemühen damit ich weiß ob und was am Futter geändert wurde. In den letzten drei Jahren von 02.2001 bis 05.2004 wurde das Futter auf jeden Fall unwesentlich geändert.

Taubenmist darf  dir normal kein Händler in Deutschland verkaufen wenn er nich Gefahr laufen will sich eine Laus in den Pelz zu setzen.
Denn laut Gesetz ist das vorsätzliche einbringen von Kot in Gewässer verboten.
Die Futtermittelhersteller haben sich immer damit herausgeredet das der verwendete Taubenkot neutralisiert wurde, seit Ende 2004 gilt die deutsche Regelung aber in ganz Europa. Nun sind die Grosshändler verpflichtet unbedenklichkeits Zeugnisse den Händlern mit zu liefern. Die meisten Grosshändler denken aber im Traum nicht dran sich das Gesundheitsamt und Gewerbeaufsicht in den Pelz zu setzen. Drum haben viele den reinen Taubenmist aus dem Regel genommen.

Wenn du also Taubenmsit verwenden möchtest dann geh zu einem örtlichen Taubenzüchter ansonsten überlege doch einmal ob mit verschiedenen Samen und PV1 als Zusatz nicht ein ähnlicher Effekt erzielt werden kann.


mfg
Friedel


----------



## langerLulatsch (12. Januar 2005)

*Aw: X21*

@Angler505
  HAllo Friedel,

  zunächst vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort!
 Aber genau aus dem von dir genannten Grund, nämlich das Verbot des Einbringens von Kot ins Gewässer, wurde wohl die Zusammenstellung von X21 geändert. Wurde mir zumindest so berichtet, fehlen da leider deine Möglichkeiten, das analysieren zu lassen. Allerdings hab ich davon schon vor längerer Zeit gehört, sodass deine Aussage, dass 05.2004 noch Taubenmist drin war, die mir zugetragene Info wohl entkräftet.

 Was den Zusatz von Samen oder ähnlichem im Futter angeht: Da bin ich auch schon am überlegen, dass mal zu testen, hab im Matchangler einiges darüber gelesen. Ach die These, dass Taubenmist eigentlich nur dadurch erfolgreich ist, weil in dem Kot eben auch unverdaute Samenkörner enthalten sind. Also warum nicht den Kot weglassen und die Samne direkt verwenden! Aus meiner Sicht auf jeden Fall mal nen Versuch wert, was ich mit Kumpels auch mal testen will, um Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu haben!

  Gruß Uwe


----------

